# Lyme Disease? (in humans)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: in a recent physical I tested positive for lyme. I can't say I am surprised as I have symptoms since before 1999 when I actually did test positive, but on later analysis it was said to not be a positive. Yet still, it is the first thing doctors test me for but since I never tested positive since then, I never received long enough treatment. And was told I have fibromyalgia. Although every time I got something that required antibiotics-- I got really sick and then felt surprisingly better for months. (the feeling worse is apparently the bacteria dying off.) Apparently, the bacteria, can hide and stay out of site (or out of the blood) so there are a lot of undiagnosed cases out there (so some people say( 

Well, I am now on a 3 month course to start of Ceftin. I have been on it for 10 days and OMG do I feel horrible. I can barely move things hurt so much... and I have one of my really annoying rashes (they call it a herxheimer reaction) But I have this fantasy though that I am going to get through this really long treatment and feel better than I have in literally years. 

There is so much information out there, and misinformation...and no doctor can know everything (although I love my PC) so I like to do some research, so I thought I would tap into all you know. Any info or sites you can share I would appreciate it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((Missy)))
I know someone who tested positive for lyme disease. I'll check with them and get back to you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry to hear all this Missy. My wife has fibromyalgia. How long have you had it.?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
I am sorry to hear that. I too have Lyme. I know a lot about it.....I just got over a round of antibiotics and I believe I caught it in time this time around.

You feel horrible because you are having a die off of the spirochette. That is a good thing. The problem is, if you have been living with Lyme for years, 3 months may not be enough. It will kill the weaker bugs but the others that don't die will become resistant. You might want to seek out a Lyme Literate Doctor. That's what I did the second time I got Lyme. It is not covered by insurance and it cost me thousands of dollars. It was combo meds for about a year!

Along with taking this medicine, you need to get healthy. Your Fibro is probably not really fibro, but Lyme. Lyme mimics all kinds of other diseases and people go misdiagnosed for a long time. Get at least 8 hrs of sleep a night, eat healthy, take herbal supplements ( Samento ) , exercise and juice. You need to hit the Lyme from every direction. 

There is so much controversy over Lyme. The tests are only about 40% accurate giving false negatives most of the time. Insurance companies won't admit there is a problem with the testing and treatment because it would cost billions of dollars........Infectious disease Docs are the worst!!!

You can also go on curezone for more information on cures. Good luck Missy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda are you sure you can catch fibro from Lyme.? Gwen seems to disagree. There might be similar symptoms , but she has never heard of this.?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Dave,
You don't catch Fibro from Lyme. Sometimes the docs will diagnose a patient with fibro when it is actually Lyme. If you are diagnosed with fibro and you take medication for lyme and you feel better, you probably have Lyme not fibro. Does this make sense? If you truly had fibro, I don't think the lyme medicine would help.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy:

http://www.underourskin.com/

It is a documentary on Lyme. It follows several peoples stories that were misdiagnosed. It is worth buying. Watch the trailer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Hi Dave,
> You don't catch Fibro from Lyme. Sometimes the docs will diagnose a patient with fibro when it is actually Lyme. If you are diagnosed with fibro and you take medication for lyme and you feel better, you probably have Lyme not fibro. Does this make sense? If you truly had fibro, I don't think the lyme medicine would help.


That's true with RA too (which I really do have). But there are lots of people dx'd with RA who actually turn out to have Lyme.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe that's what I was thinking about RA not fibro..... people have been told they have MS, RA, Parkinsons, etc and that they were just plain crazy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Hi Dave,
> You don't catch Fibro from Lyme. Sometimes the docs will diagnose a patient with fibro when it is actually Lyme. If you are diagnosed with fibro and you take medication for lyme and you feel better, you probably have Lyme not fibro. Does this make sense? If you truly had fibro, I don't think the lyme medicine would help.


yeah Linda Gwen agrees with this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link and info Linda. So happy to hear you think you got it this time! Dave, I was diagnosed with fibro about 15 years ago. I had a very progressive doctor for that time...but it was mostly a diagnosis of ruling everything else out. including lyme (even though I did have one positive test at that time, but the 'specialist' said there weren't enough positives to be a true positive) So I do have this fantasy that I will feel better after I go through the treatment. but I have to say I have never felt this bad in my life I am really in pain when I even walk. 

Dave has your wife ever taken a course of antibiotics for something else, to be followed by some improvements of her symptoms? this is what happened to me and why my doctor was suspicious. The symptoms of lyme are the same as a lot of diseases. (as are the sypmtoms of fibromyalgia) 

The first time I got one of my horrible rashes, now that I know, was a clinical bullseye rash at first. If that doctor had treated me for a month back then about 20 years ago I probably would have been fine. But I did not test possitively then, (which now I know because of the dogs you don't build up antibodies until you've been infected for at least 4 -6 weeks) 

Linda, can I ask what antibiotics you were taking? I will watch the doc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Thanks for the link and info Linda. So happy to hear you think you got it this time! Dave, I was diagnosed with fibro about 15 years ago. I had a very progressive doctor for that time...but it was mostly a diagnosis of ruling everything else out. including lyme (even though I did have one positive test at that time, but the 'specialist' said there weren't enough positives to be a true positive) So I do have this fantasy that I will feel better after I go through the treatment. but I have to say I have never felt this bad in my life I am really in pain when I even walk.
> 
> Dave has your wife ever taken a course of antibiotics for something else, to be followed by some improvements of her symptoms? this is what happened to me and why my doctor was suspicious. The symptoms of lyme are the same as a lot of diseases. (as are the sypmtoms of fibromyalgia)
> 
> ...


yeah Missy, Gwen was diagnosed about 20 years ago. She's tried every drug that ever was recommended for FM. with little to no improvement. Back then the 18 point pressure test was most commonly used for diagnosis. She had all 18 points. She worked the first few years with it but then got to the point she couldn't. Now she has arthritis , sleep apnea., and back problems. Good days are few and far between. Even a good day she still has pain. Sleeps an average of three to four hours of interrupted sleep a night. Right now she's been sick from her quit smoking pills and has given up on the pills but so far hasn't had a smoke . Yeah there still is a lot to be learned from these similar diseases. They know more now for sure but still a lot remains a mystery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are correct Missy. If you wait to test positive the first time you get Lyme, it can be too late. You don't have enough antibodies to test positive. The western blot test is crap too. There is no accurate test for Lyme. There was one, but it mysteriously went away. I think the company that made the test was paid of by Pharma......

Missy,
This time I was on Doxy for 4 weeks. I got the Doxy from a friend. I couldn't get my doc to give me more than 21 days and i wanted to be safe. I took the doxy until all my symptoms were gone. The time before I was on 3 meds at the same time. I think they were Biaxin, Doxy and Plaqanil. I would not recommend Plaqanil. It is a bad drug that has black label warnings. I did finally cure the lyme though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It actually makes me feel good about my doctor as she mentioned the plaquinal as sometimes being used--
So I think she is on top of it. But so far she wants to do a longer course of antibiotics. I asked her why she did not prescribe doxy? She said the found doxy is not wiping them out but supressing them. So I guess I am countingmy blessings. She did tell me it will be a lOng process.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She does sound knowledgeable. What are you taking? 

I think Lyme is getting immune to some drugs. I caught it right away this time, within a week. I think it is too late for you to even consider Doxy anyway. You might even need an IV. My ex was on it for a long time. He had late stage lyme.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Maybe that's what I was thinking about RA not fibro..... people have been told they have MS, RA, Parkinsons, etc and that they were just plain crazy!


When I first got RA, I actually went to the doctor and asked him to test me for Lyme. In the beginning, the joint pain moved from place to place, and I knew that was a symptom of Lyme. I also knew we'd had a pony on the property with Lyme. It really never occurred to me that it was anything else.

Unfortunately, as bad a Lyme is, I would have rather had that... at least there IS a cure for it. I'm stuck with RA.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy, I'm so sorry you're feeling so awful. I have RA and until I started Enbrel ten years ago I was pretty miserable. I hope your doctor has you cured ASAP.

Dave, tell Gwen I'm so proud of her for staying off the cigarettes!

Linda, hope you're feeling better soon, too.

I feel like I've been dragged through a wringer right now but I think it is called "new puppy-itis" LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That sucks! I'm sorry you have to go threw feeling so bad. I can't believe insurance company do not cover lime. Do they cover fibromyalgia? I had TMJ once and the insurance would not cover it. I seem to be hearing of alot of people with fibromyalgia are doctors good at making sure its not lime. One of my best friends has been suffering for years it is such a drag walking around in pain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: Missy, I'm sorry!

I have a friend who has had the hardest, toughest battle with lyme disease and I hope yours finds a cure quickly and easily.

I've been tested for lyme, ehh, 3-4 times now, but my ANA was high enough for me to win the lupus ribbon <insert sarcastic tone>.....and before that it was a fibro diagnosis, auto immune disorders are still a mystery to most of the medical world, and its a shame, really, I have my own theories on how we absorb so many toxins through everyday things, but it gets so exhausting trying to find ways to feel better.

Not sure of any forums off hand, but I am sure there are some out there, maybe a facebook group, too..

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> When I first got RA, I actually went to the doctor and asked him to test me for Lyme. In the beginning, the joint pain moved from place to place, and I knew that was a symptom of Lyme. I also knew we'd had a pony on the property with Lyme. It really never occurred to me that it was anything else.
> 
> Unfortunately, as bad a Lyme is, I would have rather had that... at least there IS a cure for it. I'm stuck with RA.


Problem is, if you don't catch it in time, it can be hard to cure. A lot of doctors won't treat Lyme patients correctly in fear of losing their licenses. If you go to a regular doctors their hands are tied as to how much they can prescribe. Most times if you have late stage lyme, if you are not treated aggressively, you live with it forever.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Problem is, if you don't catch it in time, it can be hard to cure. A lot of doctors won't treat Lyme patients correctly in fear of losing their licenses. If you go to a regular doctors their hands are tied as to how much they can prescribe. Most times if you have late stage lyme, if you are not treated aggressively, you live with it forever.....


Yeah, I know. It's a real shame because, caught early and treated aggressively, Lyme IS curable. This is one place where I think veterinary medicine is ahead of human Medicine.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I know. It's a real shame because, caught early and treated aggressively, Lyme IS curable. This is one place where I think veterinary medicine is ahead of human Medicine.


Is it because veterinary medicine is ahead? Or is it that Pharma companies don't want to cure us? Curing people doesn't make money. Keeping people on medicine and treatment does........


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I know you have been dealing with mysterious auto=immune for such a long time. I hadn't realized you had a lupus diagnosis. Has knowing helped you treat it? I know my sister's doctor finally diagnosed her with "lupus syndrome" and many of the drugs used to help lupus have really helped her.

the more I read about lyme... the more angry I get. both for myself who should have had a simple course of antibiotics 15 years ago. but also how messed up the whole research and communication about treatment is. But also the more I read, the better I feel about my dr. she is amazing and I think right on top of it.

a friend sent me this site... she used to do transcription for him. thought you might be interested Linda. this is a fascinating little bugger this disease (or complex)

http://www.jemsekspecialty.com/lyme_detail.php


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Missy I wish you well and hope that this will cure you. Years ago when I still went out and looked at land surveys, I waded through a swampy area behind my DH, looking for a property corner. The weeds were waist high. The next few days, I got a terrible rash on my stomach, a big circle. I thought it was poison Ivy and doctored on it accordingly. A few weeks later, I went to the Dr for something else and he asked me how on earth I had stood the shingles attack. (the remnants of the rash were still noticable). Then --and the time frame eludes me--I did get a patch of shingles on my spine and was treated for that. I have had a lot of joint pain over the years and the DR says it is not RA or Lyme but is caused from my throid disease which is an auto-immune disease also. And all of these diseases have basically the same symptoms. Sure wish I had known about the Bulls-eye rash way back them though. I would have gone to a Doc that knew about Lyme and insisted on being treated. I read just lately that Lyme can affect one's heart also. I wonder if some of my trouble with my heart had anything to do with Lyme.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lucille! your experience makes me so mad! How are you feeling now? have you ever considered looking into Lyme treatment now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, how are YOU feel? Are things getting better yet?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Karen, thanks for asking. now that I have read so many horror stories out there about Lyme...I guess I feel lucky. I have not had another day like last week where it hurt to walk from the couch to the kitchen. But I am still more achy than I have ever been before. my aches before felt more in the muscle...these aches seem to be in the joints including my non-weight baring joints like my elbows and fingers. But better than last week and there is a plan. 

I have joined a few lyme boards... I guess I have not found one I like yet...at least not as much as I like all of you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
That's exactly what happened to me! When I get Lyme my entire back and neck ache. It's like this crazy all over ache deep in the muscles. I always know I have lyme because I ache so badly I can't sit for too long and I need back massages. Once I take the meds, the pain goes to my knees, alkles, elbows or hips.I guess that means the meds are working!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kara, I know you have been dealing with mysterious auto=immune for such a long time. I hadn't realized you had a lupus diagnosis. Has knowing helped you treat it? I know my sister's doctor finally diagnosed her with "lupus syndrome" and many of the drugs used to help lupus have really helped her.
> 
> the more I read about lyme... the more angry I get. both for myself who should have had a simple course of antibiotics 15 years ago. but also how messed up the whole research and communication about treatment is. But also the more I read, the better I feel about my dr. she is amazing and I think right on top of it.
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately the main treatment for lupus is anti-maiaria medication and I had TERRIBLE side effects to it, I am just coming off a 3 day 'lupus headache' which is way miserable. In fact, this morning..I was thinking 'stop my life, I want to get off' (I considered posting this as my FB status, but chose not because of the responses, texts and phone calls that would follow) .... And I know I don't mean that, I have alot to be greatful for, but I get so sick of all of this and would give anything to feel like a normal person...just one day.

And it is true that you have to have luck on your side to beat lyme early on, you need an early diagnosis and an aggressive doctor, sort of like hitting the doctor jackpot on that one, sadly.

Doctors are so afraid to over prescribe antibiotics and cause immunity to them.

What are they treating you with? My friend went on IV antibiotics for several weeks and that still didn't help.
its discouraging and I hope they've come up with more treatments over the last few years
Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Hi Karen, thanks for asking. now that I have read so many horror stories out there about Lyme...I guess I feel lucky. I have not had another day like last week where it hurt to walk from the couch to the kitchen. But I am still more achy than I have ever been before. my aches before felt more in the muscle...these aches seem to be in the joints including my non-weight baring joints like my elbows and fingers. But better than last week and there is a plan.
> 
> I have joined a few lyme boards... I guess I have not found one I like yet...at least not as much as I like all of you.


Well then, you just keep on talking to us!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry you guys have to suffer I know I would be a big baby I can't stand pain. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*get tested every year!*

You know I think there is something we can learn from our pets health care. our dogs get tested every year for lyme disease and other tick borne diseases. But do you know the last time you were tested?

I am gonna get a little preachy here, bear with me. If caught early, Lyme disease and it's co-infections is a very easy disease to take care of. If it is not detected early it can burrow down, evade detection, and treatment and become the cause for a lot of un-diagnosable ailments. It can still be treated, but a lot of doctors don't think to look for it, and even if they do, often the tests give false positives.

So even if the tests are unreliable, at least if you ask to checked with your annual exam, it gets on your's and your doctor's radar. And might make sense of some unusual things that are going on. And even if you suspect with no proof, why not try a month of azythromicin? If you do have something going on... you will feel horrible when the buggers start to die and that alone can confirm a diagnosis (of lyme or syphilis LOL) 
And I don't care if you saw the tick or not...if you have a suspicions rash or bite go on antibiotics... what can it hurt? (unless of course you have reasons you can't be on abx)

We all have dogs, which means that ticks can come in on them and end up anywhere in house. They say deer ticks are the culprits...but my vet says there are so many tick borne diseases that simply don't have a name cause they haven't been discovered yet. Our dogs are protected by flea and tick treatments, they get tested yearly, but we don't! I think this should become as standard as blood pressure and cholesterol.

anyway... I think anyone with outdoor animals should do for themselves what they do for their pets and test for lyme disease yearly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, I got bitten by a tick the other day. It wasn't engorged, but it WAS burrowed in. It was also NOT a deer tick. (dog tick, I'm pretty sure, but positive not a deer tick) Based on what you've read, should I be talking to my doctor about it, or just be on the alert for unusual symptoms?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, I am certainly no expert. from what I have read doctors worry about deer ticks in terms of lyme. but some sites have mentioned that any blood sucking bug could pass it and other co infections (bartonella, erlichiosis, anaplasma) even mosquitos...which means it is a losing battle. So personally I would not freak, but since your immune system is already compromised, I would certainly be on the look out for anything out of the ordinary or even a worsening of your usual symptoms. 

I guess my real point is, if you are ever worried and can handle antibiotics why not take a course propalactically. I mean they give doxy for very long periods for teen age acne. the side effects are usually pretty benign. 

but I certainly don't want to freak people out. I just think we should be aware since we do have fluffinutters that could easily bring the buggers inside to find a human host.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been watching the are around where I got bitten, and if I get any rash or any symptoms, I'll go to the doc. 


... And I don't think I can blame the critters this time. I think I probably picked it up myself, walking through the long grass (because it's rained for so long that they couldn't cut it!!!) on our camping trip.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*feeling sorry for myself *

I'M JUST FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF and wanted to vent.

I have been on antibiotics for 3 months... I have had some good days and a lot of really really really really really bad days... seems like my time for bad days is the end of one month through the beginning...and then I feel good for a few days, better than I have felt in years. But then I crash This last crash really brought me down, it felt worse than any of the others...because it followed 10 good days where i thought maybe I am beating this...but then I was pretty much couch bound with pain and exhaustion for 5 days after which I finally forced myself to go to work (thank heavens 3 of those days were weekend and days off.) This is the first time in my life I thought seriously about looking into disability. From what I have read, this is all pretty much par for the course, I guess? there is so much info out there...it's hard to know what is true. But the fact that I crash is apparently when the friggin buggers are dying off and that (I guess) is good news.

anyway...got retested, it's still there (although both sides say tests don't really mean anything) Did not test positive for any of the co-infection so that is good... And I am no longer couch bound for now. My doctor switched up my antibiotics and they seem to have made me feel better. I am trying to get in with a Lyme specialist as they are better at the "antibiotic cocktails" to hit all the different forms of the bacteria. I am just feeling pretty discouraged. My feeling of excitement that I finally have a diagnosis has been replaced with the feeling like treatment will never end.

the poor boys don't know why I don't walk them as much any more! luckily DH does most of the heavy walking anyway. But they are thrilled to be in really short puppy cuts that require less brushing. I was gonna bath them today... maybe tomorrow. I even tried to get them into the groomers so I wouldn't have to, but he was on vacation.

I know this isn't really the place for this...but those Lyme forums are all Crazy!!! LOL.

OH POOR ME!! whine, whine, whine, bitch, bitch, bitch.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*feeling sorry for myself *

I'M JUST FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF and wanted to vent.

I have been on antibiotics for 3 months... I have had some good days and a lot of really really really really really bad days... seems like my time for bad days is the end of one month through the beginning...and then I feel good for a few days, better than I have felt in years. But then I crash This last crash really brought me down, it felt worse than any of the others...because it followed 10 good days where i thought maybe I am beating this...but then I was pretty much couch bound with pain and exhaustion for 5 days after which I finally forced myself to go to work (thank heavens 3 of those days were weekend and days off.) This is the first time in my life I thought seriously about looking into disability. From what I have read, this is all pretty much par for the course, I guess? there is so much info out there...it's hard to know what is true. But the fact that I crash is apparently when the friggin buggers are dying off and that (I guess) is good news.

anyway...got retested, it's still there (although both sides say tests don't really mean anything) Did not test positive for any of the co-infection so that is good... And I am no longer couch bound for now. My doctor switched up my antibiotics and they seem to have made me feel better. I am trying to get in with a Lyme specialist as they are better at the "antibiotic cocktails" to hit all the different forms of the bacteria. I am just feeling pretty discouraged. My feeling of excitement that I finally have a diagnosis has been replaced with the feeling like treatment will never end.

the poor boys don't know why I don't walk them as much any more! luckily DH does most of the heavy walking anyway. But they are thrilled to be in really short puppy cuts that require less brushing. I was gonna bath them today... maybe tomorrow. I even tried to get them into the groomers so I wouldn't have to, but he was on vacation.

I know this isn't really the place for this...but just had to vent.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Missy I feel your pain. I am so tired of not feeling well. Like you I will have a few good days and I guess I overdo then and next thing I am taking pain pills and light-headed. I want it to stop! My cousin has lupus and she says that she had at least a week out of every month that she lays on the couch, the rest of the time she feels pretty good. Nearly all of the auto-immune diseases have the same symptoms. I had my throid radiated 23 years ago and have had to take sythroid every since. So before the surgery, I would get the stay on the couch days also and feel as if I had the flu. Hopefully though, they will cure your Lyme disease and you will be sympton free. By the way I have gained 12 lbs now from sitting on my fanny. It is bad enough to feel bad and now I have to be fat also. Whine away girl, I will root for you. Lucile


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh gosh I feel so bad for ya. Sounds like a miserable thing to have! How long will this disease persist??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy and Lucile, I feel bad for you. I can appreciate the ill health your both feeling. My wife is like this for years now with fibromyalgia. arthritis and she still says that when she had the tick bite two years ago ,she's been worse, even though she tested negative for Lyme. She has sleep apnea as well and doesn't sleep well either , last night three hours , the night before two. It's a battle, thank God for good husbands LOL.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, I'm SO sorry you are still feeling so rotten. I was hoping that you would be feeling a LOT better LONG before this! I know the flare/on the couch cycle well, though (knock on wood) my RA has been pretty stable for the last year and a half or so. It is SO frustrating. I think I found my frustration harder to handle than the pain and fatigue. I'm rooting for you, girl!:grouphug: (You too, Lucile!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy, 
I am so sorry you are feeling so terrible. I really hope you can get in with that Lyme doc soon. Once you get lyme, you will ALWAY test positive for it. When I went to my lyme doc, he had a special lab in Ca he used, IGeneX. I think they are a better lab. He also did more sensitive tests. It was not covered by insurance but it was more accurate in showing how active/bad the lyme was. I hope this lyme doc knows about this test. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Ifeel so badly for you. I've had 2 students with lymes disease. One recovered fairly quickly. The other had severe symptoms and finally had to be home schooled, but she has recovered also. Hope you have sooner rather than later results.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to bump this thread up since it has been so weird weather wise, it is likely to be a bad year for ticks. Please check your fur kids, for them and for you and your families. 

Me? I am doing much better. May will mark, one year of threatment. My dreams of feeling better than I have in years has not come to pass. But the really scary symptoms of complete fatigue, and losing words seems to be gone. I still have a lot of muscle and joint pain. But it has not been as bad as it was last summer when I first started treating. And the bad times don't last nearly as long. I did consult a Lyme literate doctor, because my doctor although wonderful and supportive, felt she was not up on the most current protocols for chronic Lyme. Sadly, my last tests showed that my immune system is still fighting an active infection. 

Anyway, I am upping this for you all-- not me. Please, please be careful to prevent ticks from biting. Remember a nymph deer tick is the size of a poppy seed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Missy. Praying you continue to improve. Thanks for all your information and for getting this message out.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Missy said:


> Hi All: in a recent physical I tested positive for lyme. I can't say I am surprised as I have symptoms since before 1999 when I actually did test positive, but on later analysis it was said to not be a positive. Yet still, it is the first thing doctors test me for but since I never tested positive since then, I never received long enough treatment. And was told I have fibromyalgia. Although every time I got something that required antibiotics-- I got really sick and then felt surprisingly better for months. (the feeling worse is apparently the bacteria dying off.) Apparently, the bacteria, can hide and stay out of site (or out of the blood) so there are a lot of undiagnosed cases out there (so some people say(
> 
> Well, I am now on a 3 month course to start of Ceftin. I have been on it for 10 days and OMG do I feel horrible. I can barely move things hurt so much... and I have one of my really annoying rashes (they call it a herxheimer reaction) But I have this fantasy though that I am going to get through this really long treatment and feel better than I have in literally years.
> 
> There is so much information out there, and misinformation...and no doctor can know everything (although I love my PC) so I like to do some research, so I thought I would tap into all you know. Any info or sites you can share I would appreciate it.


Hi! I'm sorry to hear you are so sick Missy.
I struggle with that too, although mine was a tick borne desease called Ehrlichiosis. It comes and goes, and I too am being treated for fibro too. You don't catch fibro as far as I know. But it is actually a name given for the pain, fatigue and tenderness of the
musculoskeletal areas of our body. When I am rebitten (live in CT in the woodlands) The symptoms seem to come back and last longer. Some days are good, others I can't take the dogs far for there walk.


----------

